# Competition: Juice Review



## Oupa (15/7/15)

Good day all

We have decided to run an exciting competition for the launch of our Vapour Mountain apparel hitting our website soon.

All Vapour Mountain juice reviews posted in the e-Liquid review thread from today until Wednesday 22 July, will be entered into a random lucky draw to win a Vapour Mountain apparel package consisting of our hoody, cap, beanie, t-shirt and scarf.

So good or bad... get cracking with those reviews. Good luck!

p.s. - we apologise for the model...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/15)

OMG Wrong model used! 

But love the clothing! 

PS Tropical Ice rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (15/7/15)

... a model with facial hair

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/7/15)

Hoodie looks damn fine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (16/7/15)

No takers yet?

Keep in mind we do not require a 1000 word formal review. A couple of lines regarding your experience with a certain VM flavour/flavours is all that is required to get you an entry in the competition.

To sweeten the deal and get some reviews going we will also throw in 1 x 100ml VM juice of your choice along with the apparel package.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (16/7/15)

@Oupa you want the review here?


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

kimbo said:


> @Oupa you want the review here?


No - "All Vapour Mountain juice reviews *posted in the e-Liquid review thread*..." (from OP, my bolding).


----------



## kimbo (16/7/15)

Andre said:


> No - "All Vapour Mountain juice reviews *posted in the e-Liquid review thread*..." (from OP, my bolding).


Thank you @Andre


----------



## DoubleD (16/7/15)

Oh my hat, yes please! 

Even if I don't win, that hoodie will be mine


----------



## Oupa (21/7/15)

Thank you for all the reviews so far! Get your Vapour Mountain juice review in by tomorrow to stand a chance of winning the full range of Vapour Mountain apparel *PLUS* a 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juice of your choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/7/15)

You can send my winning prizes with my next joose order next week, mmmkay


----------



## Oupa (25/7/15)

Lol... Will be doing a random pick today and announce the winner. Thank you again for all the reviews guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

@Oupa am I going blind? I can't see the VM clothing on the web site? I need to book an XXXL Hoodie incase I don't win today!


----------



## Oupa (25/7/15)

They will go up on the site this weekend. XL and XXXL incoming Rob... hope to receive then in the week

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/7/15)

Oupa said:


> They will go up on the site this weekend. XL and XXXL incoming Rob... hope to receive then in the week



Awesome because I definitely want a hoodie


----------



## Oupa (27/7/15)

Sorry for the wait guys... but here we are with the winner of our review competition. Randomly picked, our winner is:

*@DoubleD* 

Well done! Please email us at info@vapourmountain.co.za to claim your full Vapour Mountain apparel package. Also please put your preferred size for the t-shirt and hoodie in your email, as well as shipping details.

We have decided to also send a beanie or a cap to each person who took the time to review our juices during the competition. You know who you are, so please send us an email and your choice of a beanie or cap to claim it!

We had a small issue with loading the apparel on our website, but it should be live by this evening.

Thanks again for all the reviews!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (27/7/15)

Grats @DoubleD we want a photo with you full kit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Congrats @DoubleD ! Worthy winner!!

Thanks for the offer of the cap @Oupa. I will wear it with pride. Will you be able to hold it for my next order. Replenishment order coming fairly soon ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Awesome @DoubleD! Of course we need a picture and I want to see you live with the kit!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

Oupa said:


> Sorry for the wait guys... but here we are with the winner of our review competition. Randomly picked, our winner is:
> 
> *@DoubleD*
> 
> ...





I had such a crappy monday and then to come home and read this.....just wow  Vapour Mountain saves the day  

Thank you so much Benji and Chrystel, from the bottom of my heart  :hug:



kimbo said:


> Grats @DoubleD we want a photo with you full kit



Thanks bro, you can bet on that happening  Posing 'thug life', VM style 




Andre said:


> Awesome @DoubleD! Of course we need a picture and I want to see you live with the kit!



Exactly what I was thinking bud  





I'm so right now, Vapour Mountain you , thank  you!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Awesome! Congrats @DoubleD! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Thanks @Oupa!

Will be placing an order Tropical Ice for my international travel plans and I will also order a Hoodie because I need to travel in it and visit the vape shops in LA wearing it! 

And happy days winning a free cap! My other VM Cap is on my boat! This one can go with me to the USA and Canada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Oupa!
> 
> Will be placing an order Tropical Ice for my international travel plans and I will also order a Hoodie because I need to travel in it and visit the vape shops in LA wearing it!
> 
> And happy days winning a free cap! My other VM Cap is on my boat! This one can go with me to the USA and Canada!



@Rob Fisher , we have to see pics of you in the LA vape shops!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , we have to see pics of you in the LA vape shops!



Oh my word you can count on that Hi Ho @Silver! The REO will be photographed all over the West Coast from San Francisco to Seattle in the North and in Vegas... and then in Alaska (must take Lily with me to match the colour of the snow) and onto Vancouver and Toronto in Canada! There will also be REO selfies at Niagara Falls and the Big Apple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word you can count on that Hi Ho @Silver! The REO will be photographed all over the West Coast from San Francisco to Seattle in the North and in Vegas... and then in Alaska (must take Lily with me to match the colour of the snow) and onto Vancouver and Toronto in Canada! There will also be REO selfies at Niagara Falls and the Big Apple!



Rob, thats what I love so much about you! Your enthusiasm and excitement is just so exciting! Can't wait. I think we need a separate thread for this trip  lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Well done @DoubleD 

What epic news after such a crappy day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Well done @DoubleD
> 
> What epic news after such a crappy day



I'm telling you man, I feel blessed bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (27/7/15)

Congratulations @DoubleD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/8/15)

Chilly morning, luckily Vapour Mountain kept me warm

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (10/8/15)

DoubleD said:


> Chilly morning, luckily Vapour Mountain kept me warm


The resemblance to your avatar is uncanny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

